# How to disable VNC access from the network?



## mrahman2333 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello,

I am a new forum member and I had a question in regards to the above subject. I would like to disable VNC access from the network, basically I do not want anyone accessing VNC from a web browser, but still be able to use RealVNC locally on their machine. 

How would I be able to achieve this? 

Oh by the way, this is going to be applied within a corporate environment.

Thanks,


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Try blocking Port 5800 from the User's computer and see if this helps.

Edit here: I meant block Port 5800 from a Router/Firewall or a Firewall Appliance.


----------



## mrahman2333 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt response, but how would you go about doing that on a Windows 2003 server? I am not that Network savvy when it comes to this security stuff. 

Would you be able to give me step by step instructions on how to achieve this?

Thanks,


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

mrahman2333 said:


> Thanks for the prompt response, but how would you go about doing that on a Windows 2003 server? I am not that Network savvy when it comes to this security stuff.
> 
> Would you be able to give me step by step instructions on how to achieve this?
> 
> Thanks,


From your Router or Firewall appliance add a Rule for Port 5800 to be blocked, make sure to do this for UDP and TCP and make sure to add the IP Address of the Computer that you do not want VPN allowed thru browsers.


----------

